# OPC und Linux



## Reto Hasler (6 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mich mal mehr oder weniger mit OPC schlau gemacht und könnte mir vorstellen, OPC auch zu Hause zu nutzen. Leider habe ich für mich nur Linux-Rechner zur Verfügung und konnte bislang aber weder Server noch Client für Linux finden.

Konkret ginge es darum, ein WAGO I/O-System zu nutzen.

Kennt jemand einen Weg so etwas über Linux zu bewerkstelligen oder ist dies Aussichtslos?

Danke und Gruss

Reto


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Juli 2008)

Auf den Wago 750er Kisten läuft doch ein Linux als Betriebssystem. 
Wenn es vernünftig dokumentiert ist dürfte es doch einen Weg geben die Daten ohne den Umweg über OPC aus der Steuerung zu bekommen.

Gibt es bei der Steuerung eine CD mit dem Quellcode bei, oder wie läuft das bei denen? Ich habe nur letztens eine Anzeige in der c't gelesen, auf deren Webseite ist aber nichts dergleichen zu finden (gut, die DSL-Router Hersteller rücken mit den Quellen auch erst auf Drängen heraus).


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Juli 2008)

> Gibt es bei der Steuerung eine CD mit dem Quellcode bei, oder wie läuft das bei denen? Ich habe nur letztens eine Anzeige in der c't gelesen, auf deren Webseite ist aber nichts dergleichen zu finden (gut, die DSL-Router Hersteller rücken mit den Quellen auch erst auf Drängen heraus).



Quellcode müssen die nur rausrücken wenn sie ihrerseits GPL Code verwendet haben.

Um welches Wago I/O System geht's denn? Je nach Controller/Koppler sollte Modbus den Zugriff ohne OPC erlauben, ohne OPC-Server macht ein OPC-Client keinen Sinn, den OPC-Server gibt's üblicherweise vom Hersteller der Steuerung bzw. vom Softwarelieferanten desselben, wenn's da nichts gibt sieht's sowieso schlecht aus.


----------



## Reto Hasler (7 Juli 2008)

> Quellcode müssen die nur rausrücken wenn sie ihrerseits GPL Code verwendet haben.


 
Habe bislang noch nichts von einem Quellcode finden können.




> Um welches Wago I/O System geht's denn?


 
Wago I/O-System 750-841




> Je nach Controller/Koppler sollte Modbus den Zugriff ohne OPC erlauben,


 
Kenne mich leider mit Modbus überhaupt nicht aus. Aber laut Bedienungsanleitung sollte Modbus unterstützt werden.
Gibt es für Modbus auch Testclients, wie es sie für OPC-gibt? Würde das ganze gerne mal ausprobieren. 

Gruss und Danke

Reto Hasler


----------



## pvbrowser (7 Juli 2008)

Modbus + Linux geht mit unserem
http://pvbrowser.org

http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlModbus.html


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Juli 2008)

Infos zu Modbus gibt's hier:
http://www.modbus.org/

und noch etwas:
http://www.simplymodbus.ca/TCP.htm
(leider nichts für Linux, erklärt aber das Protokoll teilweise verständlicher)


----------



## Reto Hasler (9 Juli 2008)

> Modbus + Linux geht mit unserem
> http://pvbrowser.org


 
Auf den ersten Blick scheint dies eine recht brauchbare Sache zu sein, leider bin ich aber mit der Bedienung recht überfordert. Gibt es dazu auch eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung? 

Gruss Reto


----------



## pvbrowser (10 Juli 2008)

Reto Hasler schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick scheint dies eine recht brauchbare Sache zu sein, leider bin ich aber mit der Bedienung recht überfordert. Gibt es dazu auch eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung?


Man muss etwas ANSI-C können (C++ geht auch).

Dann gibt es:
- eine Doku
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/doc/manual/de_index.html
- Beispielserver
ist in Installationspaket unter "pvsexample" enthalten
- weitere Beispiele (u.a. auch zu Modbus) in
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/tar/pvbaddon.tar.gz
siehe "pvbaddon/demos/modbusserial/" + "daemons/modbus/"
- ein Diskussionsforum
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/pvbrowser/

Hier kann man sich schon mal ansehen, wie das Ganze aussieht:
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/index.php?menu=2&topic=2

PS: Man darf im Diskussionsforum auch deutsch fragen


----------

